# Two New Goats!



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

There was a production sale today with many of the top Boer breeders in NC participating, and one from SC. I wasn't able to go because I'm assistant stage manager for a play that is running through this sunday but my partner Ken ended up going to bid on animals for both of us.

When he first got there and called to tell me what the goats looking like in person it didn't seem promising. The buck we had both been set on buying had been scratched because of a limp. Another goat we had been interested in was scratched because of scours. Several of the does we had been eyeing ended up having teat problems. One buck that had a nice show record and pedigree ended up having badly split testicles. Another buck had horrible looking pasterns. All the animals from this one breeder who does well in the ring and has great genetics in her stock ended up not being up to par. Needless to say I was a bit discouraged. And it would have been a shame to go home empty handed, since Ken had to drive 6 hours to get to the sale.

We managed to luck out though. He bought a young January doe that is a Ryals/Farmer's Exchange Cross. She is a Ruger granddaughter. She also placed first in her class in the commercial doe show at the State Fair out of a class of 15. He also bought an August buckling. This buck comes from BMack farms. He is sired by BMF Enterprise and is out of a CEO1 Owens T75 and Topbrass doe. He's too young to tell a whole lot there but the genetics are there to be something great. And the prices on both of these goats were a steal. I can't wait to see them in person! I'll post pictures when I go home for Thanksgiving.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That's exciting! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sweet! thats a long drive!! :shocked:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Yeah it is! Last year they held the sale in Kinston which is only a little over an hour away. This year there were more people from the western part of the state participating so they moved it.


----------

